# Italy



## Morcko (Nov 25, 2013)

Hi,leaving uk 20/4/14 April ,anyone going this way at that time ,got 7 or 8 wks ,looking to reach bottom of italy nice and easy drive ,no rushing about,,if your about ,let us know,,Les,,


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi Les
I wish. We have to wait another three months after you.
Do enjoy.
p-c


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

our last trip was Italy 

5 weeks, travelled to Rome and back and meandered round France for a further 3 weeks

We loved Venice Assisi and Rome and all the bits in between

Have a good trip

Aldra


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Leaving UK on 10th April, destination somewhere in Italy and also the Island of Giglio to see the Costa Concordia. 

Russell


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Russell - do you know that the Costa Concordia doesn't go that fast these days lol?


----------



## daimlermg (Jul 3, 2012)

Im off 2 April going as far south as we can go. Back home in 7 weeks.

I went to Naples last time and had 5 weeks in Italy pluss 3 weeks in Germany


----------



## Morcko (Nov 25, 2013)

Hi,arrived in campsite village di milano today ,site could do with a good going over ,pitches 6" deep in grass no water near pitch ,showers and toilets quite dirty very expensive ,,33 euros per night ,net says acsi but campsite says not ,am I moaning ,,,,Yes ,,, need to go into Milan so will have to put up with it ,,Harry Vidcercheeeeee.....Les


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

If you get down the bottom end jump on the ferry to Sicily you won't regret it. :wink: no need to book.

ray


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

Ray we're meeting les (Morcko) in a couple of weeks plan was to do the south p&o pie etc and go over to Sicily for a couple of weeks after the Amalfie coast etc but then had a few negative reviews of the island , we had planned to cross over on the toe then after a couple of weeks go overnight from Salerno to Naples cutting out a long return drive , 
Do I take it you have a more positive experience of the island than a coach driver friend who rated it very poor for touring ,


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

rayrecrok said:


> Hey up.
> 
> If you get down the bottom end jump on the ferry to Sicily you won't regret it. :wink: no need to book.
> 
> ray


Totally agree, just got back from 60 day trip, spent 4 weeks on Sicily, had a great time.

Also travelled along south coast of Italy, not that interesting. SE coast area better.

The area arround Naples very good, if you use one of the campsites at Pompei you can use the train to visit Naples, Sorento, Salerno and Herculanum. Camping Zeus is 50m from station and 100m from main entrance to Pompei.

For visiting Milan there is a free sosta near Saronno Sud railway station, which is just off the E35 autostrada, approx €5 for rtn. ticket.
45.61264, 9.042778


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

rugbyken said:


> Ray we're meeting les (Morcko) in a couple of weeks plan was to do the south p&o pie etc and go over to Sicily for a couple of weeks after the Amalfie coast etc but then had a few negative reviews of the island , we had planned to cross over on the toe then after a couple of weeks go overnight from Salerno to Naples cutting out a long return drive ,
> Do I take it you have a more positive experience of the island than a coach driver friend who rated it very poor for touring ,


Its 35 miles from Salerno to Naples, do you mean Palermo?

Sicily is fantastic, plenty to do, many sites to stay at, people very friendly and helpful, food better than northern Italy and cheaper, very safe just watch out for the mad drivers, they never learned the highway code.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

> rugbyken"]Ray we're meeting les (Morcko) in a couple of weeks plan was to do the south p&o pie etc and go over to Sicily for a couple of weeks after the Amalfie coast etc but then had a few negative reviews of the island , we had planned to cross over on the toe then after a couple of weeks go overnight from Salerno to Naples cutting out a long return drive ,
> Do I take it you have a more positive experience of the island than a coach driver friend who rated it very poor for touring ,


Hey up.

Don't go by what folk say negative or you will never go anywhere..

We were there for about 3 weeks, had one of the coolest comfortable nights sleep for weeks up at the top car park on Mount Etna, it's worth going just to see the volcano, Port Raggussa is brilliant, there are tons of places to stay just follow the coast road round, we wild camped all the time and just popped into a Sosta to fill up and empty..

We and a few local vans got moved on once by the police as we wild camped on a beach, well we didn't camp as we had only been there an hour.. Saying that behind us was a perfectly good camp site, it must have been them that rang the coppers, can't blame them I suppose.. The coppers said to the Italian van near us if you go a few miles down the road to another spot you will be ok, and it was a better spot than the beach.. So!.

ray.


----------

